# How good will Jrue be?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Guess what?

Another season is approaching and we're getting excited about another young player who got minutes towards the end of his rookie season and impressed. In the recent past it was Thaddeus Young and then Marreese Speights. Thad had short spurts where he lived up to his potential, but over all both he and Speights have failed to fulfill those expectations. This year the player with the hype is Jrue Holliday. 

What we know so far is that he has great size for a PG, he's proven himself to be a good shooter from the outside (40% from 3PT), and he's athletic. This year he's looking at 36 minutes a night so what kind of production can we expect to see?

There are some blogs (such as Depressedfan) that believe that Jrue will be the best player on the team soon. The potential is there, the work ethic is there, but will he deliver?


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

To be fair to Thad and Mo, Eddie Jordan was a terrible mentor who stood by a highly flawed philosophy, so I really can't blame them for regressing last year (for the most part anyway). I mean seriously, the guy ran a starting lineup of Dalembert/Young/Iguodala/Iverson/Williams for a 11 freaking games.

I do have good faith that Jrue will become a quality starting PG for years in this league though, but when people start to have expectations that he might become someone like Gary Payton without building a reasonable resume yet, then there's a chance you're just setting yourself up for disappointment. It's a prime example of how players start get label overrated and sometimes even disliked instead of being appreciated of what they are and what they bring to the table. Sort of the Bynum effect if you will.


----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

Holiday has been turning the ball over much too often this preseason. If this organization sees him as the point guard of our future, he is going to have to learn how to take care of the ball. We already have enough players who can't hold on to the ball like Iguodala and Turner.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Welcome to the boards. Hope you stick around even though this has the potential to be a tough season.


----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

Coatesvillain said:


> Welcome to the boards. Hope you stick around even though this has the potential to be a tough season.


I'll be around. I mean, it's never easy to find a Sixers forum that remains active through all 82 games since the fan base is probably at its worst in franchise history. But thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Top 15 PG in the league. If everything falls right for him, he'll be top 10, but that' it. If he's ever on a great team, he'll be its 4th best player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Games 1-3
> 85 minutes
> 11/34 from the floor (32.4%)
> 3/7 from three (43%)
> ...


http://www.depressedfan.com/basketball/sixers/more-downs-than-ups.php

The interesting note that he brings up is that Jrue is playing some of his best basketball next to Evan Turner. Just food for thought. The two are playing a lot better together than I thought. Evan isn't scoring like we'd expect but he does a great job of being productive even when his shot isn't falling and he makes Jrue's job easier.

Jrue was a stud in the last game scoring 29 points and having 8 assists and no turnovers.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

He's a talented scorer, and he's flashed the ability of becoming a great shooter. Just not consistent enough yet IMO. He has a lot of tools, I'm impressed by his passing ability this year. Even though he's a UCLA Bruin, I hope he lives up to his tremendous potential.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He might be top ten as soon as the end of this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ballin' right now. Seemed like a steal on draft night, looking that way now.


----------

